# Wheel offset?



## CurzeKID14 (Jan 8, 2014)

whats the best off set? I want some 18x7 wheels. what should my offset be? 16x7 is 38-40 is 18x7 the same?


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

ssr whels said i can fit a 19x8 +41


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

CurzeKID14 said:


> whats the best off set? I want some 18x7 wheels. what should my offset be? 16x7 is 38-40 is 18x7 the same?


The offset of Cruze wheels is around 40, +/- a couple mm depending on the model.

IIRC, the RS wheels are 8" wide with a ~40mm offset. If you're running a wheel only 7" wide you could afford less offset, as low as 30mm, and this would keep the wheel a little farther out making it look a bit more flush. FWIW, the Eco uses a 7" wheel with 42mm offset.

Keep in mind how offset works in combination with wheel width. The best thing to do would be to look up an on-line offset calculator armed with the specs for your current wheels.


----------



## DjSuavee (Sep 30, 2013)

I currently have 16" wheel with a 42mm offset. I am wanting to switch to a 18", however I am having issues understanding which offset is better. 35mm or 40mm offset?

Also, if I get a wheel that is a 18x8.5 with a 35mm offset vs a wheel that is 18x8 with a 40mm offset which one would have more issues when driving, and how much further out would the wheel be sticking out between the two?

FYI, my cruze is not lowered. Stock RS suspension.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

People have larger and wider wheels without issue so I don't think any 18" wheels would give you a problem. Stock 18s are actually only 7.5" wide and have a 42mm offset. So going off that, an 18x8" wheel with 40mm offset would probably look just fine and would definitely fit just fine.


----------

